# 2 Engines, 1 go cart



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

I just had a really good idea. I have a 6.0hp gocart. The engine is a Subaru Robin. I have decided to rebuild the engine that my go cart originally came with, the 5hp Briggs (I made another thread about rebuilding this engine). I was going to rebuild it just for fun, but then I got thinking of how I could put it to use. I have alwyays wanted a live axle on my go cart. So, what if I make a live axle, and weld 2 sprockets on it. I already have 2 clutches, because the cart came with 1, and then I had to buy a new one with a bigger diameter for my new engine. I could make a sheet metal engine base plate... Do you think it would work? I am just worried about having 2 different engines turn the same axle...


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

do you mean have both engines turn one axle, or have one engine turn the axle, and have the other one be like a PTO??? I'm not sure what you what to do.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The 5hp briggs is more then enough power alone to power a live axle, trust me.... I had one, live axle, roll cage and everything, did 40 easy.... just a live axle doesn't turn well, so make sure not to run it in anybodys yard, a little gas given to it when turning, it'll rip it up after a while. And by meaning I had one, right now I have the whole engine sitting in the shed, waiting to go back on. Though I about know what you mean, have two engines on both sides, pulling at once, or one giving more or less rpms then the other, turning it easier...... I doubt it would work great.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

hmmmmmm, I'M THINKING 4 WHEEL DRIVE BABY!!!


----------



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

TRUE 4 wheel drive would be cool

My original idea was to have both engines turn the same axle.

I have a 6hp gocart, and its 1 wheel drive. I am oging to convert it to a live axle. But, what if I put 2 engines on there to turn the same axle?

Btw, how did you make a 5hp go 40!!!???? My gocart doesnt have a cage, and its really light weight. It has a 6hp on it now, and it'll do probably 30mph.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

The problem with making 2 engines turn one engine is that they would probably have to be the same. Same Same Same. Same hp, rpm's, year, model, ect. You would have to be very meticoulous with rigging both engines to opperate at the same time. It's not impossible, but it's very hard.


----------



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea, darn! THats not what I wanted to hear....but I figured it wouldn't work. Well, instead of 2 engines...how could I get more power out of the engine that is on there? I just want to go faster, always.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I'm a physic, you are a teenager right??? Guess what, mee too!!!
I could tell because what kid doesn't want to go faster... right??

Anyways.....

i know how to make lawn mowers go fast, and thats belts, but 9/10 your go cart is chain right?? Weeeel, I don't know much about chain placement to make things go faster... but bugman might tell you his secret, or go to howtingswork.com


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

The governor on mine was adjustable and same way with a riding mower can be done with sprockets and chains. Doesn't have to be the same year and all, but same hp helps to equal things, and they would have to both run at the same rpm if you'd want to do it right, this is why all go-carts have one engine. Bigger tires help.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can connect two engines not hard to do but its not going to give you any more top end to really speak of it will take off faster ( torque moves mass ) if you do connect two togather and one is running slower than the other (governor ) setting lower or higher the one that is slower will load up and you will get a back fire out of it @ top rpm as far as the model and type they dont have to be the same and i dont really see where the hp would have to be the same as long as they run at the same rpm


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

you could have sort of 1 engine drives one engine, that would be neat, sort of tankish???


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

TWO husky chainsaw engines ,big ones,some chain changing, sprocket changing and wala,the need for speed.keep the band aids handy.



http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------

